# Localiser mon iPod touch



## vwvw (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Après la mise-à-jour des iPods et en vue de l'achat du nouvel iPod Touch je me posais la question si l'application Localiser mon iPhone peut devenir Localiser mon iPod Touch ? 

Je n'ai malheureusement rien trouver sur le site d'Apple ni avec la fonctions recherche du forum .

Merci beaucoup

Vwvw


----------



## badmonkeyman (16 Septembre 2010)

Salut, 

voici le lien : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/localiser-mon-iphone/id376101648?mt=8

"Nouveautés de la version 1.0.1
- Prend en charge le nouvel iPod touch
- Corrections dans les versions française, allemande et japonaise
- Correction de bogues divers."

Donc oui, la nouvelle version peut être installer sur la nouvelle génération d'iPod touch.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## Poutchi (16 Septembre 2010)

pour être précis:

oui MobileMe est capable de localiser ton iPod Touch (et même ton iPad) MAIS:

1) il n'y a pas de puce GPS dans l'iPod. Il te localisera donc uniquement en Wifi Tracker, tu obtiendras un endroit approximatif d'ou il se trouve
2) il faut que l'iPod soit connecté à un réseau Wifi pour que MobileMe le retrouve (logique!)


----------



## vwvw (17 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup, je n'avais pas vu la page web. Encore une question, y a-t-il des autres applications qui font la même chose ???

Merci


----------

